# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  OVINO DE TRIPLE PROPÓSITO EN LOS VALLES INTERANDINOS

## Ararat

*LA OVEJA MANCHEGA* 
La oveja manchega es un ovino que tienen las cualidades y carácteristicas que harían factible la producción de carne, leche y lana a los ganaderos que dificilmente crían ganado vacuno en zonas de topografía ondulada que producen mastitis en la vacas. Los ovinos se adaptan facilmente a los terrenos ondulados.
Las zonas con altitudes de 2300 msnm. a 3000 msnm. serían las mas recomendables para la crianza de este tipo de oveja lechera. Su crianza también sería factible en la costa desde Lambayeque hasta Tacna.  *I - ETIMOLOGÍA Y SINONIMIA* 
Toma su nombre de la región de La Mancha, amplio territorio encuadrado en la submeseta meridional del Centro peninsular. No se la conocen sinónimos.  *II - DEFINICIÓN Y ENCUADRAMIENTO* 
Se trata de una raza selecta extraída de un colectivo autóctono que secularmente ha venido produciendo leche, carne y lana sobre un medio compuesto de llanuras resecas y calcinadas por la escasez de lluvias y el implacable sol, aprovechando recursos naturales y subproductos agrícolas. 
Patuda y andariega, repasa barbechos y rastrojos o consume pampaneras y otros restos de cosechas, en amplios y diarios recorridos de largos y abiertos careos. 
Integra el capítulo más importante del genogrupo Entrefino, tanto por su valor intrínseco como por el papel generatriz de otras etnias o los efectos mejoradotes de las producciones para unas terceras. 
Por la gran influencia de la fracción inscrita en el Libro Genealógico sobre el resto del efectivo racial puede estimarse como raza cerrada, pero aquél es tan amplio y abarca tan extenso asentamiento que escapa en gran medida al concepto de ella, de aquí el persistente enjuiciamiento como gran raza abierta, que por ello no deja de ser selecta y mejorante. 
Es considerada de fomento por el Catálogo oficial de razas de ganado de España y los ejemplares de capa negra como variedad de protección especial.  *III - MORFOTIPO*  *Caracteres generales* 
La raza Manchega es longilínea, subhipermétrica; de aptitud leche-carne.  *Color* 
Se distinguen dos variantes. Una blanca, de piel rosada y mucosas despigmentadas, a la que pertenece la mayor parte del efectivo; puede presentar coloraciones canela centrífdugas en pintas o pequeñas manchas. 
La otra, negra uniforme y más frecuentemente con manchas blancas en la nuca y extremo de la cola; en regresión, no obstante ser estimada como la mayor conservadora de la pureza racial. 
El acoplamiento e intenso intercruzamiento entre ambas variedades determina la presencia del tipo manchado o berrendo, que los pastores llaman “burraco” en los estratos menos seleccionados de la población.  *Vellón* 
Cerrado o semicerrado. Extensión variable; hay sujetos en los que cubre el tronco, cuello y extremidades hasta carpos y tarsos, y otros con expresión opuesta que se limita a la región dorso-lumbar. 
Es importante destacar en la raza Manchega el fenómeno de la muda de primavera, que afecta a los bordes del vellón, muy manifiesto en la zona cervical tanto más acusado cuanto mayor riqueza de folículos primarios. 
Es de color blanco uniforme en la variedad blanca y negro uniforme, con apariencia externa parda, en la variedad negra. Las fibras son de 8-10 centímetros de longitud, densidad media.  *Formato y apariencia* 
Varía según las condiciones de explotación. Peso de las ovejas: 55-70 kilos; de los carneros, 70-100 kilos. 
Las hembras de la raza tienen un aspecto grácil y estilizado, silueta elegante y con marcado sello de feminidad; son el prototipo de mansedumbre y apacibilidad. Los machos aparecen grandes y poderosos, fuertes y viriles.  *Variedades y ecotipos* 
Existen ejemplares blancos y ejemplares negros, pero en el caso de la Manchega, como para las demás del tronco Entrefino, el color no es factor suficiente para justificar subdivisiones taxonómicas dentro de ella. 
La problemática y anticuada clasificación de la raza Manchega en variedad grande y pequeña, que pasó a la terminología oficial, no puede sostenerse hoy. La uniformidad de explotación de las razas para los distintos medios y la depuración etnológica de sus efectivos que descarta poblaciones afines (Alcarreña, SEgeureña) explica la abolición de tales variantes. 
Mayor fundamento tiene el perfilado de la raza en dos núcleos o grupos: de especialidad lechera y de especialidad cárnica, que el Libro Genealógico admite y que cuyo formato, arquitectura corporal y hábito denuncian, de la misma manera que los separa entre sí.  *IV - ORIGEN E HISTORIA* 
La raza Manchega tiene procedencia directa del gran tronco Entrefino autóctono, pero encuadrada en un medio especial de extensas planicies cultivadas en su mayor parte, con fuente alimentaria suficiente, pero poco densa y dispersa, que demanda un organismo de fácil desplazamiento, capaz de recogerla sin fatiga y transformarla con facilidad; así motivó la formación de un fenotipo de líneas alargadas, altas extremidades y aspecto andariego, que por posterior selección logró especializarse. 
Explotada para la producción de leche, paralelamente rendía un buen cordero y lana de utilidad textil. A principios de siglo surge la planificación técnica de la mejora. En 1910 se organizan los Sindicatos de Selección y poco después la puesta en marcha de los controles lecheros. Más modernamente, la raza Manchega recibe el impulso decisivo al crearse los Servicios Provinciales de Mejora Ovina, por iniciativa y gestión de la Delegación Técnica para Ganado Ovino, Merino y Entrefino de la Junta Coordinadora de la Mejora Ganadera. 
Dando un gran salto en el tiempo, es a partir del 27 de mayo de 1969 en el que una resolución de la Dirección General de Ganadería estableció el Libro Genealógico de la raza, modificando su reglamento en mayo de 1977. Es entonces cuando la manchega emprende el camino de las razas selectas con un seguimiento genealógico, control de rendimientos, centro técnico de apoyo, pruebas de descendencia, sistematización de los concursos tradicionales para la producción de carne o de leche, etc.
Un hecho altamente significativo en la historia de la raza es la creación del Consejo Regulador de la denominación de origen del queso manchego. 
Para concluir, un rasgo diferenciador de los criadores de la raza Manchega en los tiempos modernos, especialmente destacado dentro del sector lechero, es el carácter cooperativo. Las marcas del queso manchego y en concreto el adscrito a la D.O. Queso Manchego, goza de gran prestigio en el mercado, lo que sin duda deberá apoyar el desarrollo de esta raza en el futuro.  *V - IMPORTANCIA Y ÁREA GEOGRÁFICA* 
En la actualidad, dicho Libro Genealógico es llevado por la Asociación de Criadores de Ganado Ovino Selecto de la Raza Manchega (AGRAMA). Su censo arroja unas cifras en torno a 1.751.100 cabezas. Estas cifras la sitúan en el tercer lugar de importancia numérica dentro de las razas nacionales.
Si bien cuantitativamente es muy importante, también lo es cualitativamente ya que contribuye con sus producciones, leche y carne a las D.O. Queso Manchego y Cordero Manchego, respectivamente. 
Además, esta raza es clave en la zona de producción por las particulares condiciones para ser explotada en medios, secos, duros y difíciles, por la influencia mejorante sobre otras razas y por su trayectoria expansiva con efectos absorbentes o sustitutivos de otras poblaciones ovinas mestizas o étnicamente indiferenciadas. 
En cuanto a la distribución geográfica, la raza Manchega abarca la casi totalidad del país (42 provincias de las 50), si bien tienen distintas densidades de ocupación. Se pueden distinguir cuatro zonas: central o principal, periférica, expansiva y de dispersión. 
La zona central radica en La Mancha, extensa plataforma llana de 600 metros de altitud media y de clima extremado, donde las temperaturas diarias pueden oscilar 20 ºC, y muy seco (La Mancha deriva del árabe “al mansha”, que significa desierto, erial, tierra sin agua). Las comarcas donde es más importante son La Mancha (Albacete, Cuenca y Toledo fundamentalmente), Mancha Alta, Mancha Baja, Campos de Montiel y de Calatrava, Almansa, Monte de los Yébenes y otras zonas, donde la raza representa más del 75 por 100 del efectivo ovino local. 
Esta zona aporta pastos propios de la Subestepa: gramíneas, matorrales, poco arbolado. Gran predominio de los cultivos cerealistas, alternando con el viñedo. 
La zona periférica o de dominio compartido comprende las comarcas donde existen efectivos de las razas Segureña y Alcarreña, antes incluidas dentro de la Manchega. La zona de expansión es aquella zona donde antes apenas si existía y ahora en pureza desplaza al ganado entrefino-fino.  *VI - EXPLOTACIÓN*  *Sistemas* 
El conocido modelo ovino/cereal es general para la raza Manchega. Alterna el pastoreo durante el día y recogida por la noche, con la estabulación en épocas difíciles o fases críticas de la estación productiva. Aquél sigue el tradicional sistema de guardería, bajo vigilancia y conducción del pastor, pero la raza se adapta igualmente a las superficies cercadas, tanto si se trata de pastizales como de corrales anexos a modalidades de estabulación.  *Estructuras* 
Las unidades de explotación presentan alta variabilidad, si bien orientadas actualmente hacia los modelos mayores. La media por explotación supera las 500 ovejas para los rebaños selectos, mientras que desciende a algo más de 250 ovejas para el resto de rebaños. Con todo, las explotaciones grandes dividen su efectivo en hatajos, de cuantía variable con la capacidad de los aprovechamientos o el estado fisiológico del ganado. 
La estructura interna presenta pocas diferencias con la registrada para otras razas lecheras: 2,5-3 por 100 de sementales, 15-20 por 100 de reposición y 80-82 por 100 de reproductores. 
Los porcentajes de explotación autogobernadas son del 50 por 100 con carácter general.  *Alimentación* 
Tiene por base los subproductos agrícolas, tanto en pastoreo como en aprisco, ampliada con aportaciones de ciertos pastizales naturales o especialmente sembrados y complementada convenientemente según estados y niveles productivos o grado de intensificación.  *Reproducción* 
La oveja Manchega es de dicho ovárico continuo, por lo que los corderos pueden nacen en cualquier época del año. Imperativos económicos condicionan parideras coincidentes con los mejores momentos del mercado, épocas más favorables para la producción láctea o fase de abundancia de pastos; los modelos intensificados aprovechan el poliestrismo para conseguir dos partos al año o tres cada dos años. 
Las hembras jóvenes se destinan a la reproducción prontamente, de forma que las nacidas en otoño sueles ser cubiertas a los diez-catorce meses de edad y las de primavera entre los siete-ocho meses. La duración de la gestación media para la raza es de 115 días. 
Los rebaños lecheros mantienen los corderos recluidos en aprisco (recinto vallado y techado) hasta los treinta-cuarenta días, edad hacia la que son vendidos, en tanto que los especializados en carne diversifican las salidas, bien sobre esta edad, ya para el sacrificio como ternasco o como corderos pascuales; en este último caso, lo más común es sostenerlos en estabulación hasta el peso deseado, pero a veces son sacados al campo con las madres para producir un pascual pastenco. 
El sistema de cría para la explotación lechera es reservar la totalidad de la leche materna al cordero durante el primer mes y tan sólo la mitad los dos siguientes; en los rebaños para carne la lactancia dura de dos a tres meses, dependiendo de los intervalos reproductivos. *
Instalaciones y manejo* 
En cuanto a las primeras gozan de alto nivel y el manejo tiene incorporada la tecnología necesaria. 
En los último años se ha registrado un incremento de la mecanización frente al ordeño manual. Se practica en dos tiempos (ordeño y repaso), durante cuatro a cinco meses cuando sólo hay un parto anual y tres meses en las ganaderías con programas reproductivos intensificados.  *VII - APTITUDES Y TIPOS DE PRODUCCIÓN* 
La Manchega es raza de triple aptitud con preferente aprovechamiento lechero o de carne, según rebaños.  *Lana* 
Como en otras muchas razas, el interés de los criadores ha decrecido y con ello perdió la importancia pasada.  *Carne* 
La Manchega es posiblemente la raza autóctona mejor dotada para esta producción. El tipo comercial más frecuente, el cordero lechal, es de excelente calidad y gran demanda sobre todo por el mercado de Madrid. 
Hace unos años se creó la Denominación de Origen “Cordero Manchego”, en el que uno de los requisitos es que la carne proceda exclusivamente de la raza Manchega, hecho que al igual que con el queso, supone una fortaleza importante para la raza. 
También la raza rinde corderos recentales o ternascos ligeros. El tercer tipo es el cordero de cebo precoz o de preparación intensiva para el mercado, igualmente excelente.  *Leche* 
La oveja Manchega siempre fue fundamentalmente lechera y si hoy existen explotaciones que no se ordeña es por causas ajenas a su dotación funcional.
La leche procedente de la oveja manchega registra una producción media, comercial o vendida, de aproximadamente 70 litros, siendo del 7 al 8 % de grasa por lactación de ciento cincuenta días, si bien cabe indicar que algunas ganaderías que han implantado algún sistema de selección han alcanzado una producción de 220 litros en 150 días, según se desprende del seguimiento efectuado al 15% del total de las hembras en control.
Por las características de la mama en la oveja manchega, la mecanización del ordeño se está implantando progresivamente.
Es la única raza autorizada para proporcionar leche para la elaboración de la Denominación de Origen Queso Manchego, producto que goza de una gran acogida por los consumidores.  *VIII - CUALIDADES DE CRÍA* 
La raza Manchega es sobria, rústica, fecunda y de muy buena salud. Apropiada para vivir en climas extremadamente secos y calurosos, así como para el aprovechamiento de sus recursos pastables y subproductos agrícolas. En el ámbito de la esfera sexual hay que destacar el poliestrismo integral, es decir, celos continuos a lo largo del año, la precocidad acusada, que permite el primer salto a los 12-14 meses con carácter general. La fecundidad es alta y la prolificidad variable entre 130 y 150 por 100, con tasas superiores en rebaños bien cuidados, donde el parto gemelar es casi la norma. Facilidades de parto e instinto maternal muy manifiestos. 
Del juego combinado de la fecundidad y prolificidad resulta una producción numérica o productividad cárnica de las más elevadas de las razas autóctonas.  *Ordeñabilidad* 
Por la morfología de la mama, estructura interna, tamaño y situación de los pezones, etc., la oveja manchega da grandes facilidades para la extracción de leche, de aquí que la mecanización del ordeño no haya sido necesidad perentorio o imperativo de productividad, hasta los tiempos actuales que la necesidad de incrementar la competitividad de las explotaciones lecheras deba ser tenida en cuenta.  *Docilidad e instinto gregario* 
Muy manifiesto. Traducen excepcionales facilidades de manejo, sobre todo durante el pastoreo. Es frecuente observar la marcha de un rebaño manchego siguiendo a su pastor, incluso en fila india (azagar) por sendas, veredas y lindes, con toda normalidad y orden. Esta misma mansedumbre y dulzura de carácter mantiene para la estabulación.  *Adaptación al calor* 
A esta propiedad debe el mantener la producción lechera durante el verano, bajo un sol implacable, en pastoreo continuado y sobre tierras sin árboles, donde para sestear cada oveja no encuentra más sombra que la barriga de la compañera inmediata.  *Aptitud para el cruzamiento* 
La raza Manchega ha sido cruzada repetidamente con carneros especializados en la producción de carne de muy distintas razas, con resultados variables en el peso de los mestizos y poco satisfactorios en la calidad de la carne, por lo que estas prácticas siempre terminaron por ser abandonadas. 
A la inversa, carneros de raza Manchega son profusamente utilizados sobre otras razas autóctonas para mejorar la producción de carne, de leche y la prolificidad. Es particularmente buscada por sus facultades lecheras y buen tamaño, de forma que por cruzamiento proporciona la doble ventaja de aumentar el peso de los corderos y mejorar las aptitudes maternales de los corderos. 
Asimismo, con vistas a la mejora de su producción láctea ha sido cruzada con la raza Milchshaf y Awassi.Temas similares: OVINO DE TRIPLE PROPÓSITO EN LOS ANDES CRIANZA DE OVINO DE CARNE POLL DORSET Y TEXEL EN LA COSTA DEL PERÚ OFERTA LLANTAS TRIPLE GUIA A proposito del Codigo de Consumo Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de embriones de ovino o caprino

----------


## Ararat

The Manchega sheep is excellent for the arid and semi-arid climates of Peru.

----------


## limp21

cuanto esta costando un ovino -?

----------

